# Bid on my elephant!



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2008)

Or, more to the point, if you ahev a spare moment, please take a look at and test our new Classifieds system. Auctions, For-Sale and Trades are currently available.

This is intended to replace the Marketplace forum, but I wnat to test it before unleashing it upon the masses.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbclassified.php

Also, vote on a name for the system:  EN Classifieds or EN Marketplace.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 2, 2008)

Having difficulty figuring this out. Just how exactly do I place a bid?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 2, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Having difficulty figuring this out. Just how exactly do I place a bid?




Click on the item, and then it will take you to an overview where you can bid.

Morrus: I vote for EN Marketplace.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 2, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:


> Click on the item, and then it will take you to an overview where you can bid.



I'm aware of that much. What do I do when I get there?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'm aware of that much. What do I do when I get there?




It's just like eBay.  there should be a fairly obvious box asking you to enter you bid.  You're not seeing that?

Perhaps a permissions issue.


----------



## Mark (Aug 2, 2008)

> Bid on my elephant!





Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the winner of the euphemism/pick-up line of the week!


----------



## Nifft (Aug 2, 2008)

Would you mind moving the marketplace box under the Reply button? It's annoying to have to scroll past the marketplace box every time.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Perhaps a permissions issue.



It must be because I'm not seeing a button that allows me to place a bid.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 3, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Would you mind moving the marketplace box under the Reply button? It's annoying to have to scroll past the marketplace box every time.
> 
> Thanks, -- N



I must agree with the penguin.


----------



## xmanii (Aug 3, 2008)

EN Marketplace seems more natural, so it is my pick


----------



## Umbran (Aug 3, 2008)

Reveille said:


> It must be because I'm not seeing a button that allows me to place a bid.




When I go to the item itself, I see something like the image here.  There's a form field for your bid. Is that not what you see?


----------



## fba827 (Aug 3, 2008)

agreed, EN Marketplace does seem more natural, therefore gets my vote.

As for your elephant, I don't want it and you can't make me! 
Now, superpower for a talking fish is pure awesome!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 3, 2008)

I posted this in the elephant bid page comments as well:  

When I placed it bid, the bid price was changed to my new offer, but the high bidder was still listed as Ginnel, as it was when I first opened the page.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Umbran said:


> When I go to the item itself, I see something like the image here.  There's a form field for your bid. Is that not what you see?




Yeah, I don't have the field to enter a price for a bid. I wonder if any other Staffers have the same problem?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, so I thought I'd try the Buy It Now option to see what happens when you win.  It seems to be working fine.

At this point, I would click the Paypal button to buy it, and it would be done?  Also, will there be non-Paypal options?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I don't have the field to enter a price for a bid. I wonder if any other Staffers have the same problem?





How about now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> How about now?



Yep, working fine now.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 3, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Would you mind moving the marketplace box under the Reply button? It's annoying to have to scroll past the marketplace box every time.
> 
> Thanks, -- N




Thirded.
-blarg


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a note - I deleted all the fake auctions.  The marketplace is now live, and the Marketplace forum has been closed for new threads (you can still post in currently existing threads there: you just can't start a new thread).


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 4, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> I posted this in the elephant bid page comments as well:
> 
> When I placed it bid, the bid price was changed to my new offer, but the high bidder was still listed as Ginnel, as it was when I first opened the page.




That's how it's supposed to work.  Ginnel bid more than you did originally, so when you bid it upped his bid to beat yours.  I'm guessing the bid price was acutally one "increment" (probably $0.05) higher than yours.  That's how eBay works, at least.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 5, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Just a note - I deleted all the fake auctions.  The marketplace is now live, and the Marketplace forum has been closed for new threads (you can still post in currently existing threads there: you just can't start a new thread).




Do I still get the elephant?


----------



## Nifft (Aug 16, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Would you mind moving the marketplace box under the Reply button? It's annoying to have to scroll past the marketplace box every time.
> 
> Thanks, -- N






Knightfall1972 said:


> I must agree with the penguin.






blargney the second said:


> Thirded.
> -blarg




Please?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 16, 2008)

Can I fifthed Nifft's request if I also thirded it?  In particular I'd appreciate if it was under the Quick Reply box, but I'll take what I can get. 
-blarg


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 17, 2008)

Should perhaps a list of allowed/disallowed items be listed for things that can be sold/traded on EN Marketplace?  For example, I saw somebody selling gold from MMORPGs.  Most MMORPGs forbid these types of transactions.  I think it might not be a bad idea to make up similar rules for our marketplace, and perhaps institute a way to report items that we think are inappropriate (which may be there already, I haven't looked that closely).

A couple things I can think of that we might want to forbid selling are:


Digital items and digital currency, like World of Warcraft weapons, PDFs (that's what EN Publishing is for), website or game accounts
Live animals
Anything that's illegal in the state/country of the seller

Ebay's list of prohibited/restricted items can be found here.  I'm sure this can be used as inspiration, but I don't know if we want to go into this much detail unless it becomes a problem.


----------



## Ginnel (Sep 10, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> That's how it's supposed to work. Ginnel bid more than you did originally, so when you bid it upped his bid to beat yours. I'm guessing the bid price was acutally one "increment" (probably $0.05) higher than yours. That's how eBay works, at least.



Well I r_eally_ wanted that elephant


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 10, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:


> Do I still get the elephant?




Only if you call him Stampy


----------

